# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Απορία με περιστέρια βούτες.

## mixalis91

Γεια σας!Μιας και δεν ειχα ποτε μου περιστερια βουτες, πηρα ενα ζευγαρι αλλα με φωτο που ειδα στο ιντερνετ το αρσενικο δεν φαινεται για καθαροαιμο, ποια ειναι τα ιδιαιτερα χαρακτηριστηκα για τις βουτες?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μιχάλη πρώτα μαθαίνουμε για την ράτσα που θέλουμε να ασχοληθούμε και μετά παίρνουμε περιστέρια η πουλιά. αν δεν πάρεις απάντηση από τα παιδιά εδω, υπάρχουν σύλλογοι με περιστέρια και καλό είναι να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους.

----------


## mixalis91

ανταλλαγη τα εκανα και μιας και δεν ειχα αυτο το ειδος τα πηρα, πιστευω καποιος θα ξερει, δεν βρηκα καποια σελιδα που να λεει τα χαρακτηριστικα!

----------


## panos70

Μιχαλη ειναι βουτες η ανεβατορια,μηπως ειναι μια βουτα κι ενα ανεβατορι ; εαν γνωριζεις απο τις δυο αυτες ρατσες οκ,εαν οχι να σου πω το πως πετανε για να καταλαβεις τι ειναι το καθενα (εφοσον  πεταξουν θα φανουν)

----------


## mixalis91

Παναγιωτη αν μπορεις δωσε μου περισσοτερες πληροφοριες θα με βοηθουσες πολυ, διοτι τα king και τα paons και τα δρακακια που εχω δεν πετανε μακρια. Ενω οι βουτες ειναι περιστερια καθαρα για πεταμα σε αντιθεση με αυτα που εχω.

----------


## οδυσσέας

ριξε μια ματια σε αυτα που βρηκα ψαχνοντας στο internet.
http://www.savidis-peristeria.gr/ind...d=35&Itemid=41

http://www.chkarousos.gr/index.php?o...d=22&Itemid=27

http://peristeria.wordpress.com/

----------


## k20actr.j

Το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό είναι το χρώμα του ματιού και γύρο από αυτό..

----------

